# Brother DTG Hosts Live Launch Of New GTX DTG Printer On Facebook



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

With the release of the new Brother GTX DTG printer, a live launch session was broadcast on Facebook Thursday, Aug. 31. More than 5,000 people watched; however, if you missed it, the recording is available for viewing at www.facebook.com/BrotherDTG. Scroll down to August 31 to find it.

The video highlights the new and improved features of the GTX as well as new inks and software that have been specially designed to allow the printer to function at peak productivity and maximum quality. You’ll learn about the wide range of products that can now be printed with it as well as its ease of use and how to maintain the printer.

Questions posed during the presentation were answered on the Facebook page providing additional details not covered in the video. If you have any questions, after watching the video, you may contact Brother DTG directly via phone at 1-866-750-2543 or email [email protected].


----------

